# Green shrimp n orange Sakura mix



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

I've had some green balboui shrimp in my 70 with orange sakuaras for a few months now, and I'm getting shrimp
Coming out with a tinge of green and orange and yellow eyes, there nothing to show off really yet, but I think after some culling there will be nice ones, I found one that came out green with a orange tail... I guess ether they wernt balboui cause I read online that greens with yellow eyes are a different breed of
Shrimp... Now just got alot of fishing to do.


----------

